# The glorious force of nature that were Guillaume Dufay any diehard fan around of him?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Guillaume Dufay is one of the light shining trought musical renaissance, in other word he brought light to the dark age, ever whitness he pop of often in naxos compilation naxos has two missa and a cd of chansons if im correct, marcel peres and mister Paul van Nevel has well would had an interrest in Dufay music.

Dufay is more than a man to music of his era he is an undispted godz, he impress me more than Josquin Desprez and to some extent Johaness Ockeghem this is telling.

If Guillaume Dufay was alive today would tell god in a prayer please go bless this man has an atheist i would build a statue or a monument in his glory, what he deserve, Dufay a fantastic classical composer of his era and beyond the guys timeless he in league whit the art school of renaissance like michaelangelo, donatello, boticelli and i could go on and and, he provide the masterpieces and set exemple for future generation franco-flemish godz i bet he had several deploration over his death.

Any hardcore fanboy of Dufay here know how i feel and how since i am an my passion for his musiic, any anedocte any msicologist want to rent about it?, there experience discovering this man of excellence music how did it come up and when?

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He was my first exposure to Renaissance polyphony. Tower Records was giving away cassettes of the Sanctus from his St. Anthony Mass by Pomerium. That began a long journey into early music.


----------

